

Show HN: FOLD – a platform for reading and creating modular, multimedia stories - goldbeck
https://www.readfold.com

======
matt54
It's a reinvention of storytelling. It breaks stories into their component
pieces and reassembles them in new and interesting ways -- kind of an
"atomization." It's a logical next step from hyperlinks. If it takes off, it
will lead to writers rethinking how they tell stories. It will also change how
readers read and absorb information.

------
sova
very beautiful! some promising concepts. mosaic assemblage of stories seems
like the next logical step. love the attention to design and mode.

